# Pics from UKC Athens 4-4-09



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

Finally got some pics downsized. I am just gonna post some of the ones that are of members here or their dogs.

First is Tito! Rock Creek's little Shitzu LMAO! He was too cute!










sorry this one is blurry, he moved at the speed of light!










Here is another of Rock Creeks great pullers Tinkerbelle










Now, we have Dennis' Pits

their daughter Ashley took first place in junior handlers and most weight pulled in j/h and body pound j/h What a FANTASTIC job!




























this is their new up and coming Teardrop, doing a great job










and Tutu's half sister Blu getting it done as usual!



















and the pulling technique of the south!

THE ******* STOMP! LMAO!










eliezer's dog Chase, he did a great job and was showing good form!










Stephanie


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

and some Tutu pics!

I was so proud of her, we haven't worked her in months and just took her to see what she would do. She exceeded my expectations as usual and took a first in her class

Getting some love from Smith Family Kennels before her pull














































We had a great time and as usual it was good to get to visit with our friends. Hope everyone did well today too!

Stephanie


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

Aww the pictures came out terrific!!! I love the muscle and the effort each dog shows while pulling. We haven't worked China too much and Aries is still a baby but I cannot wait to get started! Great post!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Wow awesome pictures!!

Thank you for posting...I am loving the Shih Tzu. Maybe I should get my little guy into wp...hehehe


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

I like that. The ******* Stomp. Gotta get your dog into somehow.


----------



## jbh38 (Apr 26, 2008)

Great pictures.

Did Holly go? Did she pull Dixie?


----------



## frufru-dog (Feb 28, 2009)

awesome pics! love the red neck stomp.....


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Awsome, I forgot all about this or I would have been there. Love the ******* STOMP!


----------



## sittingbull (Apr 5, 2009)

Those pics are great. Whats the event where the dogs jump onto what looks like a box and then off the box soaring through the air? sorry if thats not described well.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

all the dogs look great!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

jbh38 said:


> Great pictures.
> 
> Did Holly go? Did she pull Dixie?


You mean Laura from Smith Family Kennels? Just wondering I was sure I was the only Holly. If there are others I MUST KNOW! lol

Great pics! WHAT! J/H for weight pull? Oh that is freaking awesome! Nice nice pics, adorable shitzu and I don't feel so weird for pulling a small dog now lol..


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

JBH is referring to Holly Lowery - Richmond. She was not there Sat, but we didn't go today (Sunday) so not sure if she made it. We had a good time. 

OFK, there is one in Athens in 2 weeks (18-19). Hope to see you there.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

lmao we were glad somebody got the ******* stomp. Nate tired to get video but he laid down when he got the camera to work and quit laughing long enough to push play. Its all good We got the last pull on video and will have it up when i get the drivers to my camera down loaded. 

Nice work guys


----------



## jbh38 (Apr 26, 2008)

yes, I meant Holly from Winmor Kennels. Her and Jimmy keep playing phone tag, she is hard to get a hold of sometimes, that is why I asked, I know she was going to UKC register Dixie for some pull coming up.


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

haha little dogs can do big dogg jobs to. see here is some pruff


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

also got a video of the little pom pom pulling but im stilling have trouble with the camera


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

ok so here we go. You will have to excuse my camera apparently it is pulling to hard on the tapes and screwing them up but the way my luck as been lately will electronics it doesnt surpise me.

Nate took this in hope that Josh would do the ******* STOMP but instead we got the watermelon crawl. lmao








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

LMAO!!!! But you didn't get the end where he flopped down on the track and Blu just laid down with him!

That is hilarious, possibly even better than the ******* Stomp! LOL:clap:

Stephanie


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Well since I am from the north I can't say that I vibe with the ******* stomp LOL .. But it's pretty amusing to watch none the less. The dogs look good and look like they had a great time doing what they do ... Great Pics thanks for sharing ...


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

Yeah I know steph. I was like Nate you missed the end lmfao.

Heres video of the Pom Pom from today and I also have video of the st bernard and the great dane if ya'll want to see those too. Just let me know








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

the ******* stomp was funny but it was messing up the track and was just waiting on josh to break threw 

for yall who where not there you missed a fun packed two days 
i hope laura gets the videos of the big dog's posted they show how not to pull a dog lmfao omg o was lmfao yall just gota see it


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

dennispits said:


> JBH is referring to Holly Lowery - Richmond.


Oh I thought he was talking about SFK's dixie:hammer:


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

american_pit13 said:


> Oh I thought he was talking about SFK's dixie:hammer:


we call our dixie boo boo or hefer :clap:


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice vid. We had a blast at the show. I lost my voice for a little while after the watermelon crawl.


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

josh i love watching work a dog you do it like no one else my friend


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

nice pics. keep up the good work =)


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Hmm looks more like the ******* belly flop. 

Thats it I am so moving to TN, lol...Packing up my private jet right now I'll be there tonight.


Looks good everyone!


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

come on down.


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

lmfao will help yall move over yander if yantto


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Wow, awesome pictures. I love them all, if you don't mind me asking Stephanie, where do you get your weight pull harnesses from? I LOVE it, I need to get Neveah one. I need to get her measurements so it fits right but I really like the one you have. Thanks alot and thanks so much for sharing those awesome pictures.


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

well i can tell you hillbilly is the cheapest place your going to get a good pull harneness $45


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Yah I just bought one from stillwaterkennels, and I didn't customize it or anything, just bought the large that fits a dog up to 55lbs and Nevaeh is 48 lbs and it is HUGE on her, when she pulls it just slips off her shoulders. It is padded, but I like the tubing look and I didn't know if they come like that or if ppl taped them like that. I am new to weight pulling so all the information on a good harness would be great. Thanks Nate.


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

well sfk is laura my wife my kennel if you need any thing just ask one of us we will help u anyway we can


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

Mrs_APBT_America said:


> Wow, awesome pictures. I love them all, if you don't mind me asking Stephanie, where do you get your weight pull harnesses from? I LOVE it, I need to get Neveah one. I need to get her measurements so it fits right but I really like the one you have. Thanks alot and thanks so much for sharing those awesome pictures.


We get ours from Browns Pit Bull Connection, just google it. They make good harnesses and have the knowledge to help you get the right size.

Stephanie


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

yeah I have to say that Browns makes very good harnesses. They are the only ones that I use.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

i havent got the chance to get a harness off of troy yet. I am suppose to be getting one though as soon as I figure out what size I am going to need. The helliens are still growing. Not sure if Chester is going to be able to pull or not his legs are not showing any signs of changing at all. It doesnt look good for the boy. Makes me want to knock somebody ........ in the head. I hate getting dogs that have not been properly taken care of


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

if we wernt broke all our dog's would have a browns harnesses but troy is the one that got me in to show he is my dog father if you will and one good dude troy is one hell of a person i wish every apbt person could meet him


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

I agree with Nate 100% the same goes for Steve Webb, & Robert Craig and their families... They are all great and help in anyway they can.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHA Just saw this thread! I gotta start pulling Tito again for sure!!

Good pic of Tink also.

Thanks for posting Steph!!


BTW, all I use is Troy Browns harnesses as well!!!! Cant go wrong with them.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Cool picts!


----------

